# Battlefield 3 Punkbuster installation



## dandadudeman (Mar 26, 2013)

When setting up Punkbuster, i get the error:

"HTM MD5s do not match security information. Please try updating later"

Followed by:

18:45:48: can't open file 'C:\Users\DANIEL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pbs5B02.tmp' (error 5: access is denied.)
18:45:48: can't open file 'C:\Users\DANIEL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pbs5B02.tmp' (error 5: access is denied.)
18:45:49: can't open file 'C:\Users\DANIEL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pbs5B02.tmp' (error 5: access is denied.)
18:45:49: can't open file 'C:\Users\DANIEL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pbs5B02.tmp' (error 5: access is denied.)

I've looked at my program permissions and they all allow PnkBstrA and PnkBstrB. I've tried restarting. Not sure what to do


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Updating PunkBuster with PBSetup
Download 
Windows	3.5	For All Windows Games

If you update with that program from punkbuster you should be fine.


----------



## dandadudeman (Mar 26, 2013)

I used that updater


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## dandadudeman (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope. I've also tried reinstalling the game multiple times, restarting in between. I'm also back to having the problem of my game being extremely laggy (it was working before in campaign perfectly fine).


----------

